# Giveaway latest GeForce GTX 1060 EXOC by IVG.



## BadalGulati87 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey guys,

There is an amazing contest going with just a very simple question to answer and you get a chance to win the new amazing GALAX GeForce GTX 1060 EX OC. Isn't that amazing. The contest is done by IVG in collaboration with GALAX. 

Here is the link: GALAX India - Timeline | Faceboo

The more you share the more you win and I have shared it for the same reason. To win. 

--
Regards,
Badal.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2016)

Why is it that everytime I see your post you are always promoting something?


----------



## BadalGulati87 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey,

I am not much of a writer myself. I am not so good in writing and if I find something cool I share. Its a contest. My chances to win increase by sharing it so shared. Nothing else. Next time will make sure you dont see me only promoting things buddy.

--
Regards,
Badal.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2016)

Duplicate threads:

*forum.digit.in/gamerz/198450-amazing-contest-going-win-geforce-gtx-1060-exoc-ivg.html
*forum.digit.in/overclocking/198453-giveaway-latest-geforce-gtx-1060-exoc-ivg.html


Tagging mods active at the time of posting to take appropriate action: [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION], [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]


----------



## spartakoss (Sep 1, 2016)

there should be sub forum for it to find easily all contests


----------



## BadalGulati87 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi,

Was not aware of it. Although went through all the rules and henceforth will keep it in mind.


----------

